# Craftsman model 247884330



## grampi (Jul 10, 2021)

I just bought a used one today, actually it was purchased new in 2018, but it was never used. I just happen to be the 2nd owner. The first thing I noticed is it has a 179cc engine, and this engine isn't mentioned, or pictured in the owner's manual. The manual lists several other engines (they're all bigger than this one), but this one isn't listed. I have no way of knowing how much oil it takes when doing an oil change. I'm assuming it uses the same oil viscosity as the other engines, as they all call for the same oil. It also has an oil tank, and another cap on the side of the crankcase that also looks like an oil hole. Am I supposed to refill the tank, or through the hole in the side of the case? Also, what company makes this engine? It just says "Craftsman" on it, and I know they don't make their own engines. Are these engines any good? I bought it thinking it had a Briggs & Stratton engine, but I have no idea what company makes this engine. Any input on this would be appreciated...


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

This should be the manual for that, which you can download the PDF.......

Craftsman 247884330 gas snowblower manual (searspartsdirect.com)


That is a PowerMore engine:

5hp Mtd Craftsman Powermore 179cc 4-Cycle OHV 952Z265-SU Snowblower Engine NICE | Snow Blowers (snowblowersgroup.com)


Oil would be filled to the full mark on the yellow oil dip stick. You put the oil in there as well. You could also use the side oil screw plug, fill it till it is at the top of the threads, but using the dip stick filler tube is much easier. The oil viscosity would be a *Full Synthetic *5W30.


----------



## grampi (Jul 10, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> This should be the manual for that, which you can download the PDF.......
> 
> Craftsman 247884330 gas snowblower manual (searspartsdirect.com)
> 
> ...


That's the same manual I have and it does not address the 179cc engine. It covers the 208cc, the 243cc, the 277cc, the 357cc, and the 420cc engines, but it doesn't list the 179cc engine. This manual calls for 0W-30 full synthetic, or 5W-30 conventional oil, but I don't know if that is for the 179cc engine as well as it is not listed in this manual...I bought a QT of 0W-30 full synthetic to do the oil change...


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I use Full Synthetic 5W30 in all my equipment ... summer, winter, new and old.

Its a 179cc Powermore Engine. What are you looking for?


----------



## grampi (Jul 10, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> I use Full Synthetic 5W30 in all my equipment ... summer, winter, new and old.
> 
> Its a 179cc Powermore Engine. What are you looking for?


Servicing that pertains to this specific engine. I guess I just follow the maintenance schedule listed for the other engines that are listed in the manual?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

ANY ANY ANY synthetic oil will do, ANY. Regardless of the label viscosity, it does not correspond to Dino. Many years ago in 0 temps, I left Dino 0/20, Synthetic 0/20, 10/30, outside for 2 days, I noticed no difference pouring the synthetic, poured like thick chocolate milk, like regular synthetic oil in the summer, however the Dino oil was definitely thicker.


----------

